# [Wet Thumb Forum]-plant ID- alternanthera sp?



## gFunk (Aug 19, 2003)

I bought the purple plant recently at the LFS...labelled as Alternanthera sp. The plant seems to be in it's emersed form...can anyone help me ID it? Sorry for the pic, I took it with my phone, quality is not the greatest.


----------



## gFunk (Aug 19, 2003)

I bought the purple plant recently at the LFS...labelled as Alternanthera sp. The plant seems to be in it's emersed form...can anyone help me ID it? Sorry for the pic, I took it with my phone, quality is not the greatest.


----------



## gFunk (Aug 19, 2003)

sorry here's the pic


----------



## imported_Svennovitch (Feb 1, 2003)

I think it is Ludwigia glandulosa. Look in the Plant Database for other pictures.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

WEll it could be alternanthera sessilis, which isn't exactly a true aquatic for submersed growth. If it is Ludwigia glandulosa, then it will be fine if you have enough light


----------



## azet (Apr 6, 2003)

well, hard to say from this picture. i´ve purchased a similar plant long time ago, it was labeled with "alternanthera rosaefolia"...

it grows well in one of my minitanks, but it grows very slow. 

let the plant adapt to your tank and take a picture then.


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

It looks like L. glandulosa to me also.


----------



## gFunk (Aug 19, 2003)

I think it probably is l.glandulosa, which is great since I wanted that plant for awhile. I will try and take pics of it in a few weeks after it has adapted to submerged growth (if it's still alive). 

BTW, my tank specs are 40 gallon long, 2 DIY yeast bottles (one changed every week), 50% flourite substrate, 240W 6700K CF lighting, FLuval 304 filter.


----------

